
Why Facebook is scarier than Google (ZD blog)  - litepost
http://blogs.zdnet.com/micro-markets/?p=1437
======
willarson
I honestly still find myself shocked at the low quality of ZD Net blogs. The
analysis is often minimal, the length is usually 300-500 words, and the
originality is non-existent. Trying to read that article was befuddling and
ultimately I resorted to bewildered skimming.

Regarding the argument, I don't think Facebook is going to be a serious
mechanism for good or evil until the company begins to take measured actions
aimed at a long term goal other than "be big" and "make money." Things like
the poor logistics for the API roll-out, constant minor changes, bug-inducing
updates, etc, are signs of internal disorganization. I can't see either short
or long term stability within that chaos.

I am also curious about Zuckerberg. I have heard both extremely negative
things (arrogant), and very positive things. As usual reality is probably
closer to the mean.

~~~
brlewis
Believing reality is generally closer to the mean sets you up for
manipulation. By adding extremes to the voices you listen to, I can move your
perceived reality in either direction.

------
pg
When this woman is writing bad things about you, it's a sign you're doing
something right.

~~~
ivan
So is it all right with facebook Paul? You are an icon for many people ...

